# Tues RAW - 6/15/10



## bvibert (Jun 14, 2010)

Looking to do a RAW tomorrow.  Who wants to join me?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 14, 2010)

Nass?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 14, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Nass?



Okay, you talked me into it.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 14, 2010)

Should be good for 5:45 or so.......Stone, Soccer Fields, Lamson..... you make the call.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll probably be riding Case or the WH Res after work(by 5 pm)


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2010)

I won't be leaving work until 5, enjoy you ride Jeff.  I'm thinking Stone at 5:45 will work well for me.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 15, 2010)

Stone it is! See you at 5:45.


----------

